# Virtual Dining Table Challenge



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*

*View all current entries*

In order to continue challenging us to develop our creativity and woodworking skills let me present another challenge to you, with the support of Popular Woodworking.



Google SketchUp is a powerful yet easy-to-learn 3D software tool that is currently being discussed in each woodworking forum or group. Yes, it can save you costs during the designing phase and it will boost the creativity of your finished pieces when you master it.

And what's the best way to learn how to use that mysterious SketchUp tool everybody is talking about? *How about taking our challenge?* Encourage yourself to study the basics or even the more advanced features that will allow you to build the virtual Dining Table! Shaker or arts & crafts or some other style? Not a problem - it's your table and your choice.

Note that your table must be based on a building, a bridge, or even a mountain range and as part of the challenge *you must include a picture of your inspiration in your entry*. Then, in your blog, describe how and why you used specific aspects in your table design.

Glen Huey, Senior Editor of PW says: "If your basis is the Washington Monument you can design the building shape as your table legs. Make the aprons with the design of the Golden Gate Bridge cable structure if you choose it as your inspiration. Or, add a carving to the legs that resembles the spiral staircase from the Vatican. Pull individual design ideas from your inspiration or "basis of design". You can make the design of your table as unique as yourself."

And in addition to learning a new tool, you can also *win great prizes* - how cool?

*Prizes*


Four PW editors will judge the contest as well as provide a signed book or DVD as a prize for the *top three entries* - Bob Lang's "The Complete Kitchen Cabinetmaker," Megan Fitzpatrick's "The Essential Pine Book," Christopher Schwarz's "Workbenches from Design & Theory to Construction & Use" (available late October 2007) and Glen Huey's "Fine Furniture for a Lifetime." That's four valuable resources of woodworking information awarded to each of the top three entries.
One random winner will get a SketchUp Pro license ($495 value)
Three random winners will get cool LJ shirt










*How to Enter and Official Rules*


Just add your entry as the regular *blog entry* (not as the project) and tag it with challenge03 (of course you may add any additional tags too):








Note that you don't need to use 'challenge03' in the blog entry title. 
Describe your modeling process in the blog entry and add *at least one screenshot of the finished dining table* model created by you. Note that your table needs to be able to be built in the real world.
*Include a picture of your inspiration in your entry.*
The entry deadline is September 30th.
Winners will be announced online at LumberJocks.com and PopularWoodworking.com on October 15th.

*Resources*


*Download Google SketchUp here*
Watch dining table video tutorial by Bob here
Bob's SketchUp tutorials
Official Google SketchUp resources (check out the right sidebar)
Official SketchUp tutorials


View all current entries


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


I hope the tutorial doesn't disqualify me….

As I mentioned in my PM to you Martin I think the focus of this challenge should be as a design study and not the production of a final design with all joinery, dimensions etc.. It will allow more members to participate and fits well with the idea of using a place or thing as inpiration.

One of the very valuable benefits to Sketchup is that it allows for easy design study. They can be done relatively quickly even with a minimum of Sketchup knowledge. If we focus on the design side of things it levels the playing field somewhat for all entrants.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


One question that I have is do we have to use sketchup for this contest? Or can we produce this table in another 3D modeling program?

Thanks Martin


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Think we need to stick with sketch-up.
My reasoning:

Unigraphics : I have over 5000 hrs of tube time
3d Studio : I have over 7000 hrs of tube time

Sketch-up = downloaded the software today and just walked thru the first 4 tutorials. Sort of levels the playing field, ....


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


i just played with it bit…did not try the tutorials…was fun…my question--why limit to tables?


> could it be opened to "furniture"


? either way it will be great--as long as the deadline includes a WEST COAST TIME after 5pm….lol….


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


That's why I asked the question about sketchup. I use Cinema 4D for computer renderings and Vectorworks CAD for designing. I would like to use those instead of Skecthup. I just don't think you can get photo realistic renders of your designs from Sketchup. But if it has to be Sketchup I will use it for the competition. Thanks


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Bob, tutorial doesn't disqualify you 

Kaleo, only SketchUp should be used for this challenge.

Matt, this challenge is limited only to dining tables.

The reasons of having Dining table and SketchUp restrictions are:


to level the playing field
to make judging by PW editors possible

It's impossible to judge objectively when you can use any 3D tool or design any kind of furniture. However together with these two restrictions/rules we're saying that you're allowed to base your dining table on anything you want. And this opens the doors for creativity.

Plus we want to have lots of other interesting challenges in the future and this approach will allow us to be as unique as possible each time


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


my two cents-these challenges are about "challenging oneself" ... so if you are a whiz at Sketchup then we should be seeing some very creative designs or something that takes your woodworking skills to a new level… something.

the fun part will be the inclusion of a design element (or whatever) taken from the inspiration.


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Another thing is that Sketchup is free! I am one of thoses woodworks who recycle cans and bottles so I can afford better wood and hardware. I can draw, but I can design a 3D project in Sketchup less than half the time it take it take me on paper, and I have only used Sketchup for about 3 months. Plus, I still have to buy pencils and paper. Sketchup up is a great tool for a woodwork who is just starting out, so count me in.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Martin-

Thanks for clearing that all up. It's going to be interesting seeing what people come up with.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


This will definitely be some challenge. Now we have to look for inspiration.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


and all in less than a month !!!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Some additional official Sketchup tutorials from previous versions that deal with more of the basics (mostly still applicable).
http://sketchup.google.com/vtutorials.html


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Here is a Sketchup video tutorial I have been using to learn sketchup. It is all video and very good.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


I can't wait to sink my teeth into this challenge. I am a Sketchup addict! ......Hi, my name is Brad Nailer, and I'm addicted to Sketchup..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Got me cad 3d table going and bridge photo, having a riot !!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


I've updated the announcement with the link to great Bob's tutorial - dining table inspired by the Washington Monument.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


LOL…I'll assume the great Bob is a grammatical error Martin…..


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


haha.. anyways I like it this way - you're great


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


I've just updated the prize list with more details provided by Popular Woodworking.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Can you enter more than one design?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Damian,

there is no reason you could not post in a couple entries. They should be very different designs though.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Great Scott! a Great Bob too?!

This should be a fun one… the greener woodworkers can tackle more complex designs than we'd normally attempt, or might not seem feasible with our current shop tools available.

Looking forward to the inspirations and interpretations they inspire.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Would I be allowed to use a third party render application that lives inside Scetchup? I wanted to render a few of my images and use "Podium" to do it? Just wondering…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Brad, it's fine to use Podium for rendering. And consider mentioning it in your entry plus posting some tips about it in separate blog entry - to share your experience with others


----------



## dbriski (Apr 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


What are the judging critera? What things are the judges going to be looking for in?


----------



## titmas (Sep 15, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Cool web site and cool challenge, this should be fun


----------



## Thatto (Sep 21, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Hello all.

is judging based purely on artistic merit? Will engineering be considered? Would the table have to stand in the real world?

-Thatto


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


although I don't have official answers, my guess is that the Magazine would want it to be build-able - so they can show their subscribers.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


Here is the answer from Glen: "[the entry] *needs to be able to be built* ... To me the idea behind SketchUp is that it's being used to not only design, but help to work out possible flaws that would normally appear during the first build out."

I'm adding to the rules.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


3 days left (4 if you include today!)


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


I guess this is the place to post this….....

I just went through all the drawering and am quite impressed. You all dug pretty deep and that's pretty COOL!!!! I really enjoyed observing the thoughts.

I wonder if Giz's table will attack the Sketcher in chapter3???

Neil


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> *View all current entries*
> 
> ...


FYI Check the new issue (#197 Nov/Dec) of Fine Woodworking Magazine for article one sketchup. Also a blog on Fine WW website.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Thank You*

I'd like to thank all of the participants in our *Virtual Dining Table Challenge*. We have finished with 22 excellent entries. The results will be announced on October 15th so stay tuned…


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the participants in our *Virtual Dining Table Challenge*. We have finished with 22 excellent entries. The results will be announced on October 15th so stay tuned…


Great work for all the submissions. There were many great designs. I hope some of these (if not all) will be built!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the participants in our *Virtual Dining Table Challenge*. We have finished with 22 excellent entries. The results will be announced on October 15th so stay tuned…


mine won't be built, but I had fun. 
And the other tables - my goodness - can't wait to see them


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the participants in our *Virtual Dining Table Challenge*. We have finished with 22 excellent entries. The results will be announced on October 15th so stay tuned…


Hope to build the FLW barrel table soon … in the next year or two >grin<


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Thank You*
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the participants in our *Virtual Dining Table Challenge*. We have finished with 22 excellent entries. The results will be announced on October 15th so stay tuned…


I hope to build a slightly different version of the "Freedom Table" soon. It has been on my "to do list" way to long.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winners Are...*

Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.



*THE ENTRIES*
At the wrap-up of the challenge, we had 22 entries and I want to congratulate everyone who took up the challenge. It was obvious, through the designs and the discussions, that the challenge was a success, with everyone (both designers and readers) learning some new skills. You can see all of the entries here.

*THE PRIZES*
Along with the skill building there were several "chosen winners" as well.


 Popular Woodworking has selected three designs (based on the ability of the table to be built and the use of the design elements from the inspiration piece) and will receive Bob Lang's "The Complete Kitchen Cabinetmaker," Megan Fitzpatrick's "The Essential Pine Book," Christopher Schwarz's "Workbenches from Design & Theory to Construction & Use" (available late October 2007) and Glen Huey's "Fine Furniture for a Lifetime.",
a winner has been selected by the Google SketchUp team to receive the SketchUp Pro license, and
three random winners have been selected, who will each receive a LumberJock T-shirt.

*THE WINNERS*

*Popular Woodworking Selections:*

Brad Nailor: The Empire State Dining Table
From Glen Huey, Popular Woodworking: "We thought the table top looked great. The legs were a little busy but the design overall looked like a piece we could see being built in our shop. I really liked the use of the photographic, realistic drawing. I actually thought the designer built the table."

ThreeJs: The Backwards Bridge
From Glen: "We felt this design was a bit chucky (too stout), but was definitely a piece that could be built. Probably the most easily built table of the entries. The joinery was suspect, the mortises were too close to the edge of the legs."

Steved: Folsom Stadium
From Glen: "We would have liked to see the entire design in one drawing, but after spending time looking at the table we could decipher the overall look. The included stair design at the base of the table added a nice touch and the horseshoe table top was extreme."

*Google's SketchUp Pro:*
ThreeJs: The Backwards Bridge

*LumberJocks' T-Shirts:*
Damian Penney
Vanmaineac
scottb

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Well done everyone.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Well done guys


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Superb selections all. Worthy of the winning order.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all. Well done.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners!!

Another successful challenge.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all. Well done


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the other winners and great job, everyone who participated. It was allot of fun!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations everyone! Excellent ideas!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


WooHoo!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations everyone!


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


A big thumbs up to all!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all who entered and to those who won.


----------



## ThreeJs (Aug 13, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Good job all. I really like a lot of the table designs that came out of this.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congrats all around. Great designs and inspiration. I hope this contest inspires more LJ's to give Sketchup a try.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners and all that entered.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


Congratulations winners and fellow participants.


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> Last month, the Virtual Dining Table Challenge was presented, with the support of Popular Woodworking, to challenge us to continue developing our creativity and woodworking skills.
> 
> ...


You all did the Forum proud…..........To everyone….......nicely done!!!!!


----------

